# Dodge Ram New Model



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I recently received an e-mail from Trailer Life magazine. One of the articles was about the new 2010 Dodge half ton trucks. These are the power numbers that caught my attention. Max Tow 10,450 lb, 390 HP, 5.7L HEMI, 3.92 rear axle, crew cab 5 ft 7 in box with tie down system, GCWR 15,500 lb with 5.7/3.92/140.5 wheelbase (is that the long bed or the cc/5ft 7 in bed?).

These are pretty impressive numbers. I drive by our local Dodge dealer every day, twice a day, and I really like the looks of these new trucks. I think the crew cab is great compared to the quad cab (I rode in the back of a quad recently and it is small). I know the Mega Cabs are even bigger but the crews look just fine.

I have never owned a Dodge, but for looks they are #1 for me of the current truck makes. The numbers above rival the Tundra and F150 Max Tow option so I guess "all" the brands are putting out a half ton with similar numbers to compete?

Colorado Dirt Biker Carey, you are saying in another post that the Ford has an extremely strong frame. I don't deny it, but how do you know this information? How about these Dodges?

I need a crew cab that is roomy enough for my tall girls plus my Mom and Dad (five adult size people). I love my Ford Supercab and it has only 41,000 miles so a lot of life left, but my daughter is growing and is already complaining about riding in the cramped back seat.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a bud who owns a new 09 f150. We took it up into the woods for some wheelin.

We could cross up the suspension and the frame of the truck didnt twist a single bit. Ive also got some friends with other brands, chevs, T100 toyotas, Nissan Titans, etc. but no dodges. There frames will twist so much that the bed is very close to breaking the back glass. They are so bad that if you hit it hard while being crossed up, the back glass will get broke.

So thats how I learned that the new 09 ford has a very stought frame. lol Yes red neck schooling..

Ive seen the you tube videos too. They were made by ford, so I felt they might be pretty biased. Well I really feel they are telling the truth. I got some respect for the new F150.

The dodge uses hydro formed frame rails. I had an 06 dodge 1/2 CC short bed. Its frame seemed very strong also, but I think the new ford is even better.

That being said, I agree, the new dodge is very sweet, especially the interior.

Now the 2010 dodge 1/2er uses coil springs in the rear. I bet it rides awesome. But I wonder how it would do hooked to a nice sized trailer. I just dont know how it would do. So how bout you school us, lol

Id take my ford hooked to my outback and head for the dealer.

Id hook that rv to the new dodge and go for a short ride. The sales people would let you do it, especially if you came rolling into the dealership with a ford and looking to get a dodge. There egos would force them to let you hook er up and see if the dodge falls on its butt with your trailer. A good dealership will have a demo that you could take and give a workout with your trailer. Now not every dealership will allow this, but some will. At least take it around the block.

We already know the dodge can pull it. We just dont know if the rear suspension can handle it.

Thats what Id do.









bet that new dodge will run neck and neck with a tundra too! My hemi was awesome. I sadly sold it last year cause I was worried my boat would sink from this economy.

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

GO WEST said:


> I have a bud who owns a new 09 f150. We took it up into the woods for some wheelin.
> 
> We could cross up the suspension and the frame of the truck didnt twist a single bit. Ive also got some friends with other brands, chevs, T100 toyotas, Nissan Titans, etc. but no dodges. There frames will twist so much that the bed is very close to breaking the back glass. They are so bad that if you hit it hard while being crossed up, the back glass will get broke.
> 
> So thats how I learned that the new 09 ford has a very stought frame. lol Yes red neck schooling..


Well that and the fact that I think Carey knows everything about trucks adn hauling, do to experience and is my "go to guy" for the open road facts. I can say that becasue I know he reads these when he stops, so I know he won't start laughing and run into a tree.
















Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Joonbee said:


> I have a bud who owns a new 09 f150. We took it up into the woods for some wheelin.
> 
> We could cross up the suspension and the frame of the truck didnt twist a single bit. Ive also got some friends with other brands, chevs, T100 toyotas, Nissan Titans, etc. but no dodges. There frames will twist so much that the bed is very close to breaking the back glass. They are so bad that if you hit it hard while being crossed up, the back glass will get broke.
> 
> So thats how I learned that the new 09 ford has a very stought frame. lol Yes red neck schooling..


Well that and the fact that I think Carey knows everything about trucks adn hauling, do to experience and is my "go to guy" for the open road facts. I can say that becasue I know he reads these when he stops, so I know he won't start laughing and run into a tree.
















Jim
[/quote]

Not all. But it helps to see what is done out there everyday on the highway.

Speaking of. The boss just called. They are 3 weeks behind on deliveries going to Canada. They just upped the rates another dime per mile to entice us. Actually the factory just upped the price they are paying.

They took that dime October of 2008. They are just now giving it back. Huge truck shortages are begining to make em buckle a bit. I think I might have survived the down time. That dime was what made my truck make enough money that I actually could enjoy the job of rv hauling instead of having to live like a pulper and conserving every penny out there.

Yeah off topic, Oh well, I see more stuff out there when Im not stressed.

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

The boss just called. They are 3 weeks behind on deliveries going to Canada. They just upped the rates another dime per mile to entice us. Actually the factory just upped the price they are paying.

They took that dime October of 2008. They are just now giving it back. Huge truck shortages are begining to make em buckle a bit. I think I might have survived the down time. That dime was what made my truck make enough money that I actually could enjoy the job of rv hauling instead of having to live like a pulper and conserving every penny out there.

Yeah off topic, Oh well, I see more stuff out there when Im not stressed.

Carey
[/quote]

Carey that is awesome. Glad for ya guys and I hope to hear ya braggin soon. Ya know whem we go from pinchin pennies to rubbing 2 nickels together. Hope fully that will be us soon. Should be able to soon. Sell big chevy and dodge just got dropped off in driveway.

Safe travels.
Jim


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Well I towed a 2007 26rs from spanish fork utah to Red Deer Alberta Canada on dec 5th during a freak winter storm on Dec 5th.
Truck did awesome, mileage wasnt great but then there were 50 mile an hour headwinds and the truck only had 5000 miles on it.

Mine is the 09 1500 crew. I love it. Exact same truck as the 2010. I dont regret it. Im sure it can tow way more now as well now that dodge has upped the tow capacity for the 2010 and its the same as the 09.


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

You heading up to red deer any time soon?


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

GO WEST said:


> I recently received an e-mail from Trailer Life magazine. One of the articles was about the new 2010 Dodge half ton trucks. These are the power numbers that caught my attention. Max Tow 10,450 lb, 390 HP, 5.7L HEMI, 3.92 rear axle, crew cab 5 ft 7 in box with tie down system, GCWR 15,500 lb with 5.7/3.92/140.5 wheelbase (is that the long bed or the cc/5ft 7 in bed?).
> 
> These are pretty impressive numbers. I drive by our local Dodge dealer every day, twice a day, and I really like the looks of these new trucks. I think the crew cab is great compared to the quad cab (I rode in the back of a quad recently and it is small). I know the Mega Cabs are even bigger but the crews look just fine.
> 
> ...


I just got a 2010 1500 Crew Cab. I can tell you it is the bomb and I love it. This if my first truck ever and couldn't be happier with what I got. The Crew cab is plenty big and has more space in the back than my Denali does. I have yanked the camper around town a little and it has plenty of power for it. I have the 5.7 hemi and the gas mileage hasn't been bad at all as long as you don't lead foot it.


----------



## Hawk570 (Apr 5, 2010)

usmc03 said:


> I recently received an e-mail from Trailer Life magazine. One of the articles was about the new 2010 Dodge half ton trucks. These are the power numbers that caught my attention. Max Tow 10,450 lb, 390 HP, 5.7L HEMI, 3.92 rear axle, crew cab 5 ft 7 in box with tie down system, GCWR 15,500 lb with 5.7/3.92/140.5 wheelbase (is that the long bed or the cc/5ft 7 in bed?).
> 
> These are pretty impressive numbers. I drive by our local Dodge dealer every day, twice a day, and I really like the looks of these new trucks. I think the crew cab is great compared to the quad cab (I rode in the back of a quad recently and it is small). I know the Mega Cabs are even bigger but the crews look just fine.
> 
> ...


I just got a 2010 1500 Crew Cab. I can tell you it is the bomb and I love it. This if my first truck ever and couldn't be happier with what I got. The Crew cab is plenty big and has more space in the back than my Denali does. I have yanked the camper around town a little and it has plenty of power for it. I have the 5.7 hemi and the gas mileage hasn't been bad at all as long as you don't lead foot it.
[/quote]

I purchased my 2009 Ram 1500 Crew Cab last May and I have to say, it's been great. Lots of room in the back and front and due to it's rear coil springs, it rides like a car. Now, problem is, I had to add air bags inside the rear coils because as soon as I would hitch up my pop up camper (high wall Fleetwood Arcadia) , the rear of the truck would squat a considerable amount. Now, I just inflate them up to 35 PSI when I'm towing my 2008 Malibu 2510 (25ft) and it stays leveled, and that's without a EQ. hitch. 
Overall, after a year of ownership, I am very satisfied and would buy another if I had to.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I got the TRX-4 package and have not had a squat problem. I have only pulled it around town with just a regular hitch with no issues. I am going to get my WDH set up for the new truck though.


----------



## Hawk570 (Apr 5, 2010)

usmc03 said:


> I got the TRX-4 package and have not had a squat problem. I have only pulled it around town with just a regular hitch with no issues. I am going to get my WDH set up for the new truck though.


Mine is the Laramie and it did squat plenty with a semi- fully loaded pop up. Perhaps the TRX has stronger coil springs? 
Once I installed the Air-Lift air bags, no more squat. Should I still get a WDH?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hawk570 said:


> I got the TRX-4 package and have not had a squat problem. I have only pulled it around town with just a regular hitch with no issues. I am going to get my WDH set up for the new truck though.


Mine is the Laramie and it did squat plenty with a semi- fully loaded pop up. Perhaps the TRX has stronger coil springs? 
Once I installed the Air-Lift air bags, no more squat. Should I still get a WDH?
[/quote]
Most recievers require WDH for any sizeable load. Typically on a Class iV reciever the limit is 500 lbs. Above that and you need a WDH. It's not the vehicle, but rather that the reciever will be attached with ~6 bolts and if you don't have a WDH, the entire loading is on the 2 rear bolts. The WDH distributes the weight more evenly across the bolts and therefore your reciever can take more weight.

So, yes, get a WDH and yes, set it up correctly.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

What Nathan said. A 1/2 ton *should* squat when hooked up to a heavy trailer. The WDH will correct that and by doing so, it will use that force to also activate its' anti-sway capabilities.

-CC


----------

